# my aviation artwork/model planes



## TheEnforcer (Jan 17, 2006)

POST DELETED


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thats pretty good!!!!!!!

You might be the "picasso" of aviation art!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2006)

That is actually what I was going to say myself!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

Not too bad! Ever think of drawing a strip for a newspaper or something?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 17, 2006)

For the HE-111 did you use a shooter glass for the cockpit?


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

I like the Fokker Model!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2006)

Good stuff, if you draw like a 7 year, I draw like a 7 month old...


----------



## TheEnforcer (Jan 19, 2006)

POST DELETED


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 19, 2006)

That's pretty good! A lot better than _I_ can draw, that's for sure.
I'm probably worse than even Gnomey.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 19, 2006)

Not bad dude. We are all kids at heart. Keep it up, do what you love. Thats what keeps us alive.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 20, 2006)

> Not bad dude. We are all kids at heart. Keep it up, do what you love. Thats what keeps us alive.


 
Im gonna go play with my ninja turtles now


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

The He-111 and Focker are really good.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 23, 2006)

How did you make those models? Are they scratchbuilt?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2006)

I would presume so, conisidering the materials he used.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, great ones. you only could learn something more about perspective, then your pics should be great man! 

Keep 'em comin'!


----------

